# OVER NIGHTER



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

hey all a buddy and myself are looking to do a over night trip in hopes of tuna. we are willing to SPLIT ALL COST !!! will only need two spot unless you dont have problems fishing with a woman and then we will need three spots!
we have done several 24hr trips out of port aransas and one 36 hr trip. caught a few black fin tuna but we are kinda wanting try and hook up with a few YFT. if the yellers dont cooperate then we can still have a good time just fishing..lol. anything beats a day at work!!!

IF ANY OF YOU GUYS COULD SWING SOMETHING LIKE THEN PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!

i work a 10-4 schedule and that puts me off every other weekend for 4 days. off fri thru mon.

we are able and willing to split all cost and clean the boat back up!!

thanks guys
luke


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

does anyone still do this? boat pooling that is!!
we can split whatever it takes to run have a good trip!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They do, but you have no rep here yet and the weather hasn't been very good, hang around you will get out....


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks man, now i know why no one has said anything.
if any one has any questions then please ask, ill be glad to answer any questions regarding my knowledge and ability to be a team player.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

This time of year the seas just beat a person to death most of the time so each trip requires a long recuperation. A lot of us that do invite crew members were out recently and got pummeled pretty good. Give us a couple weeks and a decent forecast and something will open up.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> does anyone still do this? boat pooling that is!


still plenty o'boat pooling going on but most private boat owners doing overnighters generally have their own groups for such trips (imo) and are reluctant to take strangers on an overnighter their first go-round (again, IMO),..... I would be anyway

the seas can change quite-a-bit in a 24-36hr period this time o'year like everyone has said and that's a resposibility most private boat owners don't wanna chance with strangers on board

hang-in-there tho....... and you might wanna lower your sights a little until a more consistent weather pattern has developed

wish you the best o'luck but i'm willing to bet getting in on a private non-chartered overnighter is gonna be difficult any time o'year

and FWIW,....... you might wanna indicate how far you're willing to travel

i do alotta boat pooling and that's the first thing i look for in a post and usually just skip over requests that haven't indicated what ports they're willing to travel to

again,........ good luck!

and look for my invites during the summer months if you ever happen to get interested in big-game-fishing on-the-troll
(marlin, tuna, wahoo, dorado, sails....)


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

well i am willing to travel most any place. free port , port a, venice would be a lil far for me to try and catch a boat on short notice. that run would be about 11 hrs for me.
as far as the type of trip i am just kinda wanting to try and catch some YFT, but i am up for any type of trip!!
i can REALLY understand boat owners being leary of a stranger on the boat but i can assure you that once we meet and head out that no one will be disapointed.

i will keep an eye out for your sumer trips, would love to get into a mess of dorado and tuna. lol

thanks for all the info and the help and hope to meet you guys on the boat some day!!

thanks
luke


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

'targeting' tuna (YFT) is not much of an option for me.... yft tuna are mostly bi-catch whilst trolling for blues

i'm down on South Padre Island and there are no rigs within reach o'my boat but we do catch'em late summmer and fall trolling and/or fishing around shrimp boats in deep water

i could probably hit the clyde beaudreaux for an overnighter but i'd want to carry extra fuel to be safe and there's so much excellent fishing ground between SPI and beaudreaux that we might never make it there

supposedly the largest YFT breeding grounds in the world is just across the border from us in mexico waters.......... that's why we occasionally catch some real whoppers on the troll when they're moving thru comin'-n-goin' from the breedin' grounds

oh yeah, btw, i've taken many a stranger out...... some of'em are now my best freinds even tho i'd never met'em 'til they showed up on my dock one morning


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I am going to have to make a trip down there to fish with you sometime this summer. bill fisher


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Keep your eyes peeled in the coming months. Weekday availability and your ability to go on short notice will help you a lot. Remember to keep an open mind and cash on hand. Dont be afraid to ask questions to try to establish what you are getting in to. New boat owners are often antsy to get going and havent formed a crew of regulars yet. Ive been doing it for 7-8 years and most experiences have been good.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

toledo thanks for the info and if you dont have a full boat and need a cpl pockets to help out the expenses then give me holler


----------

